# Tegu Sudden Aggression?



## TeguTeep (May 7, 2019)

Hey y’all, this is my first post! So bear with me if something’s in the wrong place or whatever. Anyway, me and my GF just got a 7mo old Argentine B/W. We seem to think she’s wild caught because she has a few scars on her body and one on her nose. We’ve had her for two weeks and she was great and laid on the couch with us/went places with us, but all of a sudden only a few days after having her, she started showing extreme aggression as soon as you’ve stick your hand in her enclosure to bring her out. She hisses and puffs up and even bit my girlfriend. Just wondering if she’ll grow out of this like a phase or what. We want to work with her and train her, but can’t at the moment because of this aggressiveness. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RomanPort (May 7, 2019)

Hi there! Welcome to the forum, I'm glad to have you here!

It's weird to me how she was calm for the first two weeks but started to get aggressive after that. Usually it's the other way around. How big is your enclosure for her? Is there a chance that it's food aggression? Also, is there a chance that something spooked her and she's stressed out about the environment?


----------



## TeguTeep (May 7, 2019)

RomanPort said:


> Hi there! Welcome to the forum, I'm glad to have you here!
> 
> It's weird to me how she was calm for the first two weeks but started to get aggressive after that. Usually it's the other way around. How big is your enclosure for her? Is there a chance that it's food aggression? Also, is there a chance that something spooked her and she's stressed out about the environment?


Well, we’ve had her for two weeks. Only about a day or two after we had her is when she started showing aggression. The first day we had her on the couch and she was hiding under some blankets on a heating pad and then the next day she had some troubles not wanting to come out of her enclosure. The day after is when she started being super aggressive. Fed well, 1-2 frozen mice every other day, has water. Her enclosure is a 55 gallon tall tank. I’ll post a pic of it soon. It isn’t the best suited for a Tegu (isn’t pretty) but we’re working on that at the moment.


----------



## TeguTeep (May 7, 2019)

RomanPort said:


> Hi there! Welcome to the forum, I'm glad to have you here!
> 
> It's weird to me how she was calm for the first two weeks but started to get aggressive after that. Usually it's the other way around. How big is your enclosure for her? Is there a chance that it's food aggression? Also, is there a chance that something spooked her and she's stressed out about the environment?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 8, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the site.....
Personally sounds to me like you've tried to do too much too soon and not let it settle in....
Take a step back, have some patience and read up on some good trust building and I'm sure it will settle down.


----------



## Walter1 (May 8, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Hi and welcome to the site.....
> Personally sounds to me like you've tried to do too much too soon and not let it settle in....
> Take a step back, have some patience and read up on some good trust building and I'm sure it will settle down.


I agree with you AA. Often docile and wven will eat the first day. Then they suddenly realize things are majorly different and hide until things make sense.


----------



## RomanPort (May 8, 2019)

Yep, I agree with AlphaAlpha. I'd wait a week or so to let her settle in. There is a lot of changes going on for her so she's probably just stressed. Make sure to continue offering her food, but I would let her get used to her new environment before you continue taming her. I know the wait is hard. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## TeguTeep (May 8, 2019)

Thanks fellas, we’ll let her have a week to herself in there. I just put one of my T-shirts in there so hopefully she’ll get the smell!


----------



## Kristi Sanford (May 15, 2019)

TeguTeep said:


> Hey y’all, this is my first post! So bear with me if something’s in the wrong place or whatever. Anyway, me and my GF just got a 7mo old Argentine B/W. We seem to think she’s wild caught because she has a few scars on her body and one on her nose. We’ve had her for two weeks and she was great and laid on the couch with us/went places with us, but all of a sudden only a few days after having her, she started showing extreme aggression as soon as you’ve stick your hand in her enclosure to bring her out. She hisses and puffs up and even bit my girlfriend. Just wondering if she’ll grow out of this like a phase or what. We want to work with her and train her, but can’t at the moment because of this aggressiveness. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


Do u feed her inside of the enclosure? And do u feed live prey?


----------



## Mamasaurus (May 15, 2019)

When I got my guy, who is wild caught, he hid a lot. Then he hibernated. He never goes after me. I can pet him and hold him but when he walks away in the enclosure or starts climbing off me, I let him be. I also rarely flip his hide to check on him either because that's his safe place. I feed him in a big plastic tote and soak him in it as well for his baths. He will occasionally huff at me if I move too fast but that's it. Yours probably seemed so chill the first few days because everything had changed. He was in shock. Mine was sluggish but constantly trying to escape because he was afraid. Once I got his temps, humidity, hide, etc all where needed he was much more active. Cooler temp, like night temp (70-75) makes them much easier to get to know. I get impatient myself sometimes. "Why won't you just love me?!" Jk lol. But some of those things may help. Handling when he is cooler, feeding outside, bathing outside, not disturbing when he hides, make sure basking spot is hot enough and cool end cool enough, that kind of thing. I would also just sit in my bathtub on my phone so he had to deal with me but didn't touch him until I put him back.


----------



## TeguTeep (May 15, 2019)

Kristi Sanford said:


> Do u feed her inside of the enclosure? And do u feed live prey?


Unfortunately we’ve had to feed her inside her enclosure because we can’t actually take her out anymore. And no, just thawed out mice


----------



## TeguTeep (May 15, 2019)

Mamasaurus said:


> When I got my guy, who is wild caught, he hid a lot. Then he hibernated. He never goes after me. I can pet him and hold him but when he walks away in the enclosure or starts climbing off me, I let him be. I also rarely flip his hide to check on him either because that's his safe place. I feed him in a big plastic tote and soak him in it as well for his baths. He will occasionally huff at me if I move too fast but that's it. Yours probably seemed so chill the first few days because everything had changed. He was in shock. Mine was sluggish but constantly trying to escape because he was afraid. Once I got his temps, humidity, hide, etc all where needed he was much more active. Cooler temp, like night temp (70-75) makes them much easier to get to know. I get impatient myself sometimes. "Why won't you just love me?!" Jk lol. But some of those things may help. Handling when he is cooler, feeding outside, bathing outside, not disturbing when he hides, make sure basking spot is hot enough and cool end cool enough, that kind of thing. I would also just sit in my bathtub on my phone so he had to deal with me but didn't touch him until I put him back.


See id love to try all that stuff, however, she will become alert as soon as she hears the lid open and she’s ready to strike. We used a glove meant for Concertina Wire and just barely had our fingers in the top of the enclosure to let her just bite and get it all out, but she kept nearly jumping out of the cage trying to get us.


----------



## James Smith (May 15, 2019)

She will not grow out of this aggression until you stop rushing to spend the kind of attention you are giving. We have to realize Tegus aren't puppies. You can't expect to just bring her home and in a short time of 2 week you have her on the couch sitting with you and traveling too. Those are the kind of things you would do when you have imprinted on them in a way of an unbreakable bond. You have to earn that level of interaction. Puppies, you just bring them home and feed them and all is good, you have a friend for life. Tegus you can spend months before you can sit next them with your hand six inches away. Slow, wins the race here. You will continue to have inconsistent behaviors until you become consistent in your behavior.

It took me 2 months before this interaction, and BOGA was 5 months old at that time. They can live up to 20 years so what's the rush.




This is BOGA and I at 9 months old. This took a consistent 2 to 3 hours a day starting and ending at the same time everyday for six months. He was 3 months old when I got him.


I hope you will take this with confidence that we are all here to learn, and all is not lost. You can start all over from the beginning with them they are some what forgiving. Good luck to you I hope the best for you and your Tegu.


----------



## TeguTeep (May 15, 2019)

James Smith said:


> She will not grow out of this aggression until you stop rushing to spend the kind of attention you are giving. We have to realize Tegus aren't puppies. You can't expect to just bring her home and in a short time of 2 week you have her on the couch sitting with you and traveling too. Those are the kind of things you would do when you have imprinted on them in a way of a unbreakable bond. You have to earn that level of interaction. Puppies, you just bring them home and feed them and all is good, you have a friend for life. Tegus you can spend months before can sit next them with your hand a six inches away. Slow when the race here. You will continue to have inconsistent behaviors until you become consistent in your behavior.
> 
> It took me 2 months before this interaction, and BOGA was 5 months old at that time. They can live up to 20 years so what's the rush.View attachment 13661
> 
> ...


I really appreciate this. See I was so frantic because everything I’ve read said to start training as early as possibly because they won’t learn when they’re big, and to try to even force handle them even if they don’t want it and to take them out once a day and don’t feed them in their enclosure and a bunch of other stuff that’s pretty much like “do one thing wrong and she’ll always be aggressive.” At this point though I’m not really sure how to interact with her. I sit by her cage and watch her and put my hand up to the glass, but the moment I open the lid (it has a top screen lid) she backs up and gets ready to jump at me. Me and my GF put on one of our issued military gloves meant to handle razor wire with on and just dangled our hands inside of the tank a few inches down and she bit our fingers a good 5-6 times and didn’t stop until we took our hand out. Sometimes even when I put my head near the tank she’ll lunge at the glass. We’re also worried she may be wild caught because she has a big scar on her nose and a few baby ones on her back. But we’ll use the slow and steady approach man. Thanks again!


----------



## James Smith (May 15, 2019)

Wild caught only matters if they have been beat up by other humans in the process of capture and captivity, and even then I know of handlers having great success with the most aggressive Tegus.

First thing first. Get her out of that Aquarium with a top lid. You look like a bird of prey coming down from the top at her, at least that is what she is thinking.

Build a 4×3×3 foot enclosure to start off with. Make sure you have a window or a some kinds of door to open in the front. I built this for a Tegu owner down the street.





Next you have to stop trying to interact with her and let her interact with you on her term, but give it a week or two first. This will take a level of guts , will and little fortitude on your part, because bad habits must be broken on her part as well as yours. Get her in the new enclosure and feed her outside of the enclosure daily for at least 5 months, that part is correct. Once she gets in the new enclosure give her some space, but consistently come and sit at the opening, with the door open, every morning with out failure with no interaction. Once she see that you will not harm her, a little trust will creep in. Please keep us informed with the both of your growths.


----------



## TeguTeep (May 15, 2019)

James Smith said:


> Wild caught only matters if they have been beat up by other humans in the process of capture and captivity, and even then I know of handlers having great success with the most aggressive Tegus.
> 
> First thing first. Get her out of that Aquarium with a top lid. You look like a bird of prey coming down from the top at her, at least that is what she is thinking.
> 
> ...


We will start working on that then right away. Thank you. I have two questions though:
1.) since she’s so aggressive, how would you go about getting her out of her current enclosure? (She won’t let us come near her)
2.) if I do have an enclosure like that and let her come out to feed, what do I do if she doesn’t want to go back in and tries to run away or put up a fight?

Also an extra question, is it essential to have an enclosure with several inches of substrate? I know they love to burrow because her current tank has about 5 inches of substrate and she spends probably 50% of her time burrowed. Thanks again!


----------



## Tizzay89 (May 15, 2019)

I find it hard to argue with James his cage n tegu is very nice lol. But just like most tegu care ppl wont agree .

1. Tegus tend to not be cage aggressive bcz of food. They are to smart for this. A snake yes very much so but tegu.. no. Or else it would bite your hand every time it smelled like food. I can hand feed mine salmon fresh smelly filets. No salmon no bite. Is there a possibility? Yes ofc but there is also a possibility this tegu will never let you touch it only tolerate your presence. 

Fully agree with top approach since birds are a huge predator for small tegus.

Has to be able to bury itself. And best to use a sub that will hold these burrows.


----------



## James Smith (May 16, 2019)

All a good questions. First I would like to address Tizzay89 and help you understand inside the cage feedings. 

Inside the cage feedings do not help control the sanitation of the food given. You will introduce foriegn object that shouldn't be eaten. Yes they would have dirt , leaves and twigs in their environment which they feed on but we suppose to a provide a better environment for them; hence the long survival rate in captivity. It's just not because of cage aggression, and that is a controversy within the Tegu world, which we will not get into right now. At this point right now your Tegu is protecting everything within her surroundings because she is trying to feel safe inside her small area.

Now to address your questions at hand. What I'm about to say first is what you would do if you had her inside a front opening door enclosure. In the beginning I barricaded a large area in front of BOGA'S enclosure using tall wood panels. This way you can better control the situation whatsoever may come about. If she feels comfortable inside her new enclosure and it's providing all that she need she will go back inside on her own; providing she has a ramp to get back inside. 

However, you have a top lid Aquarium. This poses a challenge, but this is why we must educate ourselves first before getting into a owning Tegu, but we are hear now so...( and I'm not going to beat you up about that). You have a couple of choices hear:

1. Get her out of the enclosure the best way you know how. Then turn the Aquarium on it's side and get creative by making the top loading enclosure to a front loading one. The only problem will be the issue with the substrate. 

2. Option two is to go buy a reptile enclosure with a front door access and fix it up. Then transfer her to the new temporary home. This way it will put yourself in a better position in giving her what she needs. When she is inside this new enclosure refer back to my earlier suggestion now that is inside a front loading door enclosure. 

Now to address how to get her out. Take piece of cardboard and block her to one half of the enclosure and take out anything in the enclosure that will fall on her, break the glass or spill. Once everything is out, carefully lay the Aquarium on the side and coach her out with food. I would only do this when it's time to put her inside the new temporary or forever enclosure. This way you would only have to do this once. You should not be interacting with her for a while anyway so use this time to build your enclosure.

Remember, do your own research and educate yourself. Knowledge is power hear. The more you know the better you can provide for your Tegu. 

I do hope this helped.


----------



## Zyn (May 16, 2019)

Agree with James about the top open.

Also you’ve already set yourself back a bit. She now knows if she shows aggression you’ll leave her alone building and reinforcing bad behavior. I’ve fed sev in his enclosure since he was a baby with little aggression. This sounds like fear aggression, with sev I can literally put a thawed rat in my hand and he’s smart enough to gentally take it from my hand then swollow. It’s just in how you train them, I started with tongs then holding it by the tail or whatever getting closer and closer now I can feed him strips of cod with my fingers no problem, he’ll take blue Berry’s out of my open palm. But it took hours and hours of work.

Get a warm bath put him or her in then put your fist down in the water. It needs to be reassured it’s safe in your presence. 

They can tell the differences between people as well. You and your girlfriend need to do this together. My blue acts different around myself and my wife. She’s the only person he’s ever bit, and it was a fear response.

You can’t show it fear or hesitation, it will see this and know it’s already won.

Show it a fist at first then a hand, a bite on the fist isn’t nearly as bad.

Look at Kevin McCurly of NERD on YouTube and watch his water monitor taming videos and do what he does.


To go with what James said you can also use a towel to cover her eyes. It will calm her down just like it does to say an alligator I’ve got aggressive gues and monitors out this way basically covering them with a towel then wrapping them up in my arms


----------



## Julieonna (May 16, 2019)

TeguTeep said:


> Hey y’all, this is my first post! So bear with me if something’s in the wrong place or whatever. Anyway, me and my GF just got a 7mo old Argentine B/W. We seem to think she’s wild caught because she has a few scars on her body and one on her nose. We’ve had her for two weeks and she was great and laid on the couch with us/went places with us, but all of a sudden only a few days after having her, she started showing extreme aggression as soon as you’ve stick your hand in her enclosure to bring her out. She hisses and puffs up and even bit my girlfriend. Just wondering if she’ll grow out of this like a phase or what. We want to work with her and train her, but can’t at the moment because of this aggressiveness. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Julieonna (May 16, 2019)

Hey there. I'm not sure if anyone addressed the fact that Tegus go through a adolescent stage at about 8 months. They tend to get really pissy for a bit. I got my blue at 6 months and he was sweet as can be, loved to be in my eave or in my jacket. By the time he was 8 months, he didnt like being held much and even bit my neck while he was chilling in my jacket. It was completely out of the blue. Once this was past....took about almost a month maybe, he was fine. I've had him a couple years now and he is a sweet, tolerant boy. If he is fed up with me, he will arch to the side or wiggle his tail, but he doesn't bite.
Tegus go through stages. Depending on the time of year, especially. Be patient and gentle and absolutely read up. Educate yourself as much as you can. Establish a vet, get yearly checkups and make sure he has all the many things he needs.


----------



## Zyn (May 16, 2019)

Julie when did you first notice jowls on your male blue. Mine is little over 2 now and nothing yet starting to think he is a she lol


----------



## Julieonna (May 16, 2019)

Zyn said:


> Julie when did you first notice jowls on your male blue. Mine is little over 2 now and nothing yet starting to think he is a she lol


Logans jowels were slow to develop. I'm not sure when I really noticed them. The Blues are a lot more slender than the B&Ws or Reds.
I noticed something else that Screamed Male 1st. When he poops, at the end of his poop, he pushed out a penis. Not much longer after that, he was pushing out 2 penis', one from each side of the base of his tail. Then he releases 2 sperm plugs. So on either side of the poop You should notice the sperm plugs. Even if you didnt see him poop.


----------



## TeguTeep (May 16, 2019)

James Smith said:


> All a good questions. First I would like to address Tizzay89 and help you understand inside the cage feedings.
> 
> Inside the cage feedings do not help control the sanitation of the food given. You will introduce foriegn object that shouldn't be eaten. Yes they would have dirt , leaves and twigs in their environment which they feed on but we suppose to a provide a better environment for them; hence the long survival rate in captivity. It's just not because of cage aggression, and that is a controversy within the Tegu world, which we will not get into right now. At this point right now your Tegu is protecting everything within her surroundings because she is trying to feel safe inside her small area.
> 
> ...


Were gonna get on this right away. I’ve worked construction my entire life so I’m actually thinking about building a tank for her. Gonna do 4’x3’x3’ and put it in the corner of our bedroom so she gets used to seeing us even at night.


----------



## Julieonna (May 16, 2019)

TeguTeep said:


> Were gonna get on this right away. I’ve worked construction my entire life so I’m actually thinking about building a tank for her. Gonna do 4’x3’x3’ and put it in the corner of our bedroom so she gets used to seeing us even at night.


If you can go at least 6', that would be better.


----------



## Julieonna (May 16, 2019)

If you can go 6', that would be better.


----------



## James Smith (May 16, 2019)

TeguTeep said:


> Were gonna get on this right away. I’ve worked construction my entire life so I’m actually thinking about building a tank for her. Gonna do 4’x3’x3’ and put it in the corner of our bedroom so she gets used to seeing us even at night.




Just remember as she get older she will need something closer to 8 ft long.


----------



## Walter1 (May 16, 2019)

All are good approaches. They need to hear your voice and its intonations, this way a sharp no is understood for what it is. Likewise, gentle intermittant talk will become reassuring as it gets to know you by sight, smell, and voice.


----------



## Tizzay89 (May 16, 2019)

Yeah james.. I honestly just thought about what else you meant by not feeding in cage.. you are right and no way to avoid mess as they shake alot sometimes while eating lol.. sadly I have worn chicken guts a few times.
Also impaction is a risk as well inside cage.


----------

